# Febuary 19/10 EXTREME giant pictures. Neo. Just shed.



## Richard21 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello, Neo is doing very good getting big and his colors are coming in. What do you guys think of him?


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Feb 19, 2010)

Very good looking. How old is he?


----------



## Jefroka (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking very good!


...JP


----------



## lazyjr52 (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice Colors on him


----------



## reptastic (Feb 20, 2010)

neo looks awesome is blizzard his father


----------



## Richard21 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks you guys! He was born July 5th so I'm guessing about 9 months. His father is Blizzard.


----------



## HorseCaak (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Richard, do you have measurements of Neo? Did he hibernate? If so, how for how long?

-BLAIR


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Feb 20, 2010)

looking good 
how big is he?


----------



## Richard21 (Feb 21, 2010)

TEGU_JAKE said:


> looking good
> how big is he?



Thank you. I'm guessing he is 30+ inches. He won't stay still long enough for me to measure him.



HorseCaak said:


> Hey Richard, do you have measurements of Neo? Did he hibernate? If so, how for how long?
> 
> -BLAIR




Hey Blair, I'm thinking he is 30+ inches I'll try to get the correct measurements later. He did not fully hibernate, just slowed down quite a bit. Now he is up and running.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Feb 21, 2010)

god my giant is his brother and is prob only 20-24 inches but he went down for the winter and he is an eating machine now lol


----------

